# اين تباع مكرونة الصابون بالاسكندريه



## nora ahmed (26 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
بعد فشلى الكبير فى ضبط مقادير الصابون الصلب بزيت الزيتون ارجو ان تدلونى على تجار او مصانع مكرونة الصابون بالاسكندريه

شكرا على معاونتكم


----------

